#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main Previous Year 2015 & Expected Cutoff Marks 2016

## Sunita Yadav

*JEE Main 2015 Cutoff Maks:*
General: 105
OBC: 70
SC: 50
ST: 44

*JEE Main 2014 Cutoff Marks:*
General: 115
OBC: 74
SC: 53
ST: 47
The cutoff marks for 2016 vary category wise. We will update the cutoff marks here.





  Similar Threads: jee main cut off 2016 JEE Main 2016 Answer Key and Cut Off Marks For 3rd April Paper 1 & 2 Exams Jee Main 2016 Answer Key Download JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013

----------

